# Leesville lake



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Got out Sunday night with dad for a evening float. Hit the water @ 8p.m. fished till 1a.m. hooked up on 1 Muskie 42


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

NICE!!! didn't know they hit at night.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

good job !


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

TClark said:


> NICE!!! didn't know they hit at night.


 Thanks , and yes they hit at night, he's got three so far this year down there this year all after 10:30pm, 40",42",48".. We pay close attention to the moon!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Nice catch! My buddies think I'm crazy for watching moon phases. What do you go by? I usually have my best luck on the days before the full moon and my worst luck on the days after.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I watch moon phase all the time, by far in my opinion is some of the best fishing. I know the next couple days and night will be good..


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I heard they are more active at night if lake was busy(water sports) during the day. Trying to free up a $30 lure during the day can be enough of a pain in the butt, so I have been reluctant to try night fishing.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with you mlkostur they do seem more active at night. I yet to catch on during the day.


----------

